# Pixie Lott: Mit Achselhaaren zur Filmpremiere?!



## beachkini (20 Juli 2012)

​
Eigentlich nutzen die Stars und Sternchen doch Einladungen zu großen Filmpremieren in der Regel liebend gerne dazu, sich zuvor noch schnell einen Termin beim Friseur, Stylisten oder Beautyexperten geben zu lassen, um möglichst perfekt auszusehen. Ganz so sorgfältig war Sängerin Pixie Lott (21) mit ihrer Beauty-Session vor dem Red-Carpet-Auftritt der The Dark Knight Rises-Premiere allerdings nicht.

Die Musikerin überzeugte in London zwar in einem bodenlangen babyblauen Neckholder-Dress und frisch blondierter Mähne, hatte beim genaueren Betrachten aber wohl ein wesentliches Detail vergessen: sich gründlich die Achseln zu rasieren. Und so waren beim Posieren für die Fotografen ihre Stoppeln deutlich zu erkennen.

Pixie ist nicht der erste weibliche Promi mit Achselhaaren auf dem roten Teppich. Oscar-Preisträgerin Julia Roberts (44) sorgte im Jahr 1999 geradezu für einen kleinen Skandal, als sie bei der Premiere ihres Films „Notting Hill“ den Fans zuwinkte und dabei ihre unrasierten Achseln zur Schau stellte. Bei Pixie Lott waren die Härchen zwar noch nicht ganz so lang gewachsen wie bei Julia, nichtsdestotrotz wird sich die 21-Jährige bei der nächsten öffentlichen Veranstaltung nach diesen Bildern sicherlich den Rasierer zur Hand nehmen.

Die Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ndon-leicesters-square-18th-july-2012-6x.html


----------



## krawutz (21 Juli 2012)

Solange sie keinen Damenbart trägt ...


----------



## Punisher (21 Juli 2012)

eklig


----------



## Chamser81 (21 Juli 2012)

Was für ein Skandal!!!


----------



## comatron (22 Juli 2012)

Und wenn "die Mode" mal was gegen Ohren hat, dann werden halt fast alle Leute Ohren eklig finden.


----------



## Al Bundy29 (27 Juli 2012)

Na so schlimm ist das ja nicht , Ich sage nur Julia Roberts vor ein paar Jahren das war abartig aber das


----------



## koftus89 (28 Okt. 2012)

wo bleiben all die haare?


----------



## Benni91 (28 Okt. 2012)

Trotz alledem, eine schöne Frau !


----------



## vision1001 (2 Nov. 2012)

Nena Style ;D


----------

